# Curry for Marion



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

What would Suns fans think of

Curry and expiring contracts for Marion


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Stoudemire and Curry would make for a disastrous tandem, imo.


----------



## Ownerofpueblo (Aug 17, 2003)

I'd pass.

Marion may be a half foot too short, but IMO, we'd do worse if we traded him for any of the "proposed bigman" rumors out there. Who cares if we have JJ and Q, that's what a bench is for! 
Sign a roleplayer.

Curry sucks too, btw. When Curry is done maximizing his potential, he will be Stromile Swift which is why the Bonzi + Stro for Curry deal won't happen.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

Hope runs eternal on big men, which is why terrible seven footers can have 10 year careers. "This time fer sure". Unfortunately, Curry is a classic coach killer who plays just well enough just often enough to make GM's think there is hope, but it turns out the guy just doesn't have the drive to be good.

Curry COULD be good, but instead he is seriously overweight and out of condition. He could be a solid player, but all he really wants to do is shoot the ball. Stylewise, he reminds me of the legendary Joe Barry Carroll, which was turned into "Joe Barely Cares".

One of the reasons I like Lampe is because he has spent the summer at AWA working out with the Suns condiditoning people. Lampe is clear that he will do whatever it takes to get better. I don't see any of that in Curry.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Suns would want Chandler.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

marion is more vauble then curry right now i wouldnt do it maybe in a long run i'd do it but now no


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

no way in hell i'd do it...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

I wouldn't do that. Although as others have said, GMs fall in love w/ the offensive potential in centers such as Curry, and forget that he has a poor work ethic and can't stay in shape.

I agree w/ BigAmare that Chandler would be a much better fit. His length, athleticism, defense, and rebounding would be much better fit for this Suns team. That is, if he could stay healthy.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

If Chandler would add some muscle and gain a mid range J he would be the perfect fit for the Suns. But then the Bulls wouldn't let him go if that happened.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the suns could do that if they like ripping themsleves off


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ownerofpueblo</b>!
> I'd pass.
> 
> Marion may be a half foot too short, but IMO, we'd do worse if we traded him for any of the "proposed bigman" rumors out there. Who cares if we have JJ and Q, that's what a bench is for!
> ...


How will he be like Swift.. They play totally different..


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Arclite</b>!
> Stoudemire and Curry would make for a disastrous tandem, imo.


I agree with BigAmare that the Suns should want Chandler instead. Curry and Amare would make an amazing combo on the offensive end, but they'd form a pretty weak duo defensively. Chandler would compliment Amare a lot better in my opinion if he's healthy.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with BigAmare that the Suns should want Chandler instead. Curry and Amare would make an amazing combo on the offensive end, but they'd form a pretty weak duo defensively. Chandler would compliment Amare a lot better in my opinion if he's healthy.


I don't even think they'd be amazing offensively. How many times have we seen two low-post forces try to co-exist unsuccessfully? Look at Portland when they tried to play Zach and Shareef together, it was simply terrible - and those guys BOTH have a mid-range game. You need to have spacing and with Curry and Amare operating as almost solely low-post players, I think it would be ugly offensively as well. I'm still looking for Amare to make big strides defensively, but as of now that would likely be the weakest 4/5 duo defensively, outside of possibly Boozer and Okur.


----------



## jellywuoo (Aug 8, 2004)

IMO this deal is absolutely unacceptable.
They are not the same class.Marion is still a first-class player.
His strength , jumping and quickness will help nash a lot in the counter striker.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

Trade proposal's should die down a bit after signing another center and with Williams waiting to be signed.


----------



## prjose (Aug 20, 2004)

Suns have enough Talent to land Vince Carter


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I agree that Stoudemire and Curry would be destructive on the offensive end, but not be a good defensive duo of any sort.

I think the guy the suns should go after is Samuel Dalembert. I think his defensive/shot blocking presence would compliment Amare's offensive game perfectly.

Something like Marion for Dalembert/Robinson/fillers.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

You can get a lot more for a proven star like Marion than some lazy overweight "probably never will-be".


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> I think the guy the suns should go after is Samuel Dalembert. I think his defensive/shot blocking presence would compliment Amare's offensive game perfectly.
> 
> Something like Marion for Dalembert/Robinson/fillers.


Dalembert will be an RFA next summer. I would not be surprised if the Suns offered Dalembert the full MLE at that time or worked out a sign and trade prior to the draft. I don't think the Suns are going to trade Marion for a guy whose contract status is uncertain and has only had one good year.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> 
> Dalembert will be an RFA next summer. I would not be surprised if the Suns offered Dalembert the full MLE at that time or worked out a sign and trade prior to the draft. I don't think the Suns are going to trade Marion for a guy whose contract status is uncertain and has only had one good year.


Well Dalembert had quite the break out season last year, and I expect him to improve a lot this year and put up even better stats and have a much bigger impact on the floor as the Sixers starting centre. A centre with his athelticism and raw ability is sure to get more than the MLE, especially with an expected improved year coming up.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>azirishmusic</b>!
> 
> 
> Dalembert will be an RFA next summer. I would not be surprised if the Suns offered Dalembert the full MLE at that time or worked out a sign and trade prior to the draft. I don't think the Suns are going to trade Marion for a guy whose contract status is uncertain and has only had one good year.


I would definitely expect the Suns to offer Dalembert something in the full MLE range, but he will probably command more.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Philly is going to sit on their potential gold-mine in Dalembert. If they're ever going to trade him, it will be after this season when they can get a better grasp of his abilities/ceiling. I'd love Dalembert more than just about anyone though, I don't think Marion would be enough for Philly to take him on considering their abundance of players at the 1-3.


----------



## azirishmusic (Feb 25, 2004)

I was looking at Dalembert's stats. He played very little in 2001-02 (34 games) and not at all during 2002-03. Did he have a major injury? I assume if he did it is completely healed (he played all 82 last season), but I'd like to know what it was.


----------



## The Main Man (Aug 10, 2004)

2002-03:
Injured list (Philadelphia)...placed on the injured list on Oct. 28 and missed the entire 2002-03 season...had arthroscopic left knee surgery on Oct. 25, 2002, to repair two chondral defects. 

Definately healed now, probably wont have the problems again


----------

